# How likely is it to have multiples on a ewe's first litter?



## newgirl97 (Mar 22, 2013)

We're having our first lambs in a few weeks ^^
and i was wondering the likeliness of them having multiples, it is all of their first litters too. 

All the ewe's seem around the belly size, except for one. She looks bigger then the rest, but i can't tell if its multiple babies or if she's just fatter then everyone else.
She is an Canadian Arcott ewe.
I can get a picture tomorrow, it's too dark out now!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

Every breed is different. Canadian Arcotts have a very high chance if having multiples their first time!( At least 3/4 of them) I even have had them have triplets a couple times!
My other wool sheep, usually 1 out of 25 have multiples as ewe lambs. Again, it depends on the breed and what shape they were in when they got bred.


----------



## CritterZone (Mar 23, 2013)

We had 3 maiden ewes lamb this spring - a yearling, and two 2 year olds.  The yearling had a single and the 2 year olds both twinned.  We raise Jacob sheep.


----------

